# Looking for Shrinks



## jmcinnes34 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking to find brown and pink shrinks as I am making my own wine for my wedding. Anyone know a website that I may be able to order those from??


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a link to the colours that the Canadian distributor ABC Cork carries.

http://www.abccork.com/productGuide/shrink capsules/Shrink Capsules.pdf

Since you're looking for a web-site, you probably live in the US, so this doen't really help you.

Steve


----------



## jmcinnes34 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am from Canada so that does help but where can I get those at then?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2008)

Check your local Wine Kitz store. Most of them order from ABC Cork. But any store selling wine making supplies can order from ABC.

I ran a store for 6 years. Don't recall any requests for brown, so I never carried that colour.

If you're in Regina, go into Harvest Brewing and bug Gord for me. Just tell him 'Hi from Steve in Grand Forks'.

Steve


----------



## jmcinnes34 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I just got into wine making so I don't know many stores that seel it. the store I get my stuff probably wouldn't get it there but if I go to Regina I will stop there. Do you know of any other places in Sask or Alberta?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2008)

Sask & Alberta - too many to count. 4-5 in Regina, same in Saskatoon. Many more around the province. Alberta - I'd say at least 20 in each of Calgary & Edmonton.

If you're near Regina, there's a Wine Kitz near the Costco. Used to be a very nice store with a good selection of labels & shrinks. Sorry haven't been in Regina for 3-4 years.

Steve


----------



## jmcinnes34 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you know of any wine stores in Medicine Hat, AB? I am going there tomorrow but don't know of any their.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know of any, but I'll bet there are a couple there. The Wine Kitz site isn't responding to me, so I can't check there.

Here's two from the Vineco site.

Home Brewers Haven
14 - 3295 Dunmore Rd. S.E.
Medicine Hat, Alberta

Steiner Sales
1222 Factory St. S.E.
Medicine Hat, Alberta

Home Brewers Haven is also on the Winexpert site and the Spagnols site.

Steve


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Shrink-Wraps.asp


----------



## jmcinnes34 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks! I will check those places out while I am there today. hopefully they can help!


----------

